# Weaning!! Such NOISE!!



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Yoda is 8 weeks today. I let her nurse this morning, after milking then put her mommy out of the pen for the day. It is now 2:30 and they are still yelling!! Both have water, hay, browse and friends. I plan to allow Yoda to nurse after milking tonight, then separate them for the night as usual. How long does this racket keep up!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Allow at least a few days if not a week of the noise....When I separated Teddy from Bootsie at 8 weeks( 3 years ago) I thought for sure my neighbor was going to open fire because Teddy hollered non stop for over a week.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We have been weaning too! We have 4 doelings being weaned, and 3 bucklings. It was pretty crazy for the first few days. I ended up letting the boys go back in the main pen because the mama's won't let them nurse, but also because I was afraid someone might call the police for animal abuse...LOL!!!! The girls are quiet, but they will still rush at the gate trying to get in to mama. We've been doing this for about 3 weeks now. I think it definitely helps if they have a buddy that is going through what they are going through - so IMO if it's possible wean two at a time together so they aren't so lost. This worked great for our girls, they have started a little pact. We also have an adult with young twins that I keep with them - our buck is in the main pen so I dont want her getting bred, but she also serves as a babysitter


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Yoda is with a pair of yearlings. They are closest I can come since I don't have any babies. The two I picked usually get along with her really well. The one carrying on the loudest is call HUBBY!!


----------



## Chi Chi (Mar 7, 2010)

We are going thru the same thing here! Lots of screaming!!!!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Does it sound like "Maybe you should open the gate." I told my husband we will just supply the neighbor with ear plugs


----------



## coltrule (Mar 24, 2011)

Ours are pretty loud..but not to bad..i'm not to woried about our neighbors..becuase one is a sex offender and the other ones are drugges that play LOUD ROCK (nobody singing tho LOL) music ALL DAY AND ALLLLLLLLLLL NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! we have one good nieghbor moving down tho  but they got kids that love them so we are okay haha


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

we always worry about our neighbors during weaning time! It is much easier to just sell the kids at 8weeks or leave the doelings with the mom. We have twice had to seperate bucklings that we were retaining from their mom's and they were loud! But after about 2 weeks they do quiet down. By then my nerves are shot!


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

I am so worried about this part of having milk goats. My neighbors on one side are actually excited that we have goats. His son owns goats and his parents owned dairy cattle so he is used to animals and what they do. But on the other side I don't know what they will think of it. Maybe we'll have really quiet babies. ray: My husband's friend told him that our goats would be so noisy and he will be disturbed, but my two girls very rarely make any noise. Hopefully the babies will take after them.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

:GAAH:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

It's not that they are loud but the stamina!! They _never_ stop. I don't know how they breath. And it's not just the baby. The whole herd sings with her!!


----------



## 4kids (Jul 21, 2009)

Lots of hay and close them in the barn if possible. Eventually they stop!


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Hopefully I will still have hair :ROFL:


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

can they see each other?

Sometimes it helps if they cant see the mom or the mom cant see the baby.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Are things getting more quiet for you?


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Yoda has been doing pretty well. She is a very independent girl. She doesn't cry for mommy so much if she has plenty to eat--hay, browse, or grain. Macadamia has melted down, lost her appetite and cut her milk by 2/3. She's quieter but I am afraid; she is so stressed. Do you think drench or probiotics would help her?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

is Macadamia by herself? does she have a buddy?

I would check her temp and give probiotics and some nutri drench (or similar) wouldnt hurt. Possibly even a shot of 6cc of BComplex


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I gave her the probiotics and the Nutra-drench. She is out grazing and browsing and seems a little happier. We will see how she is in the am.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have to say this year was pretty easy for me. Most my babies were taken off the farm at weaning time, so mom's would yell and no answer, so they stopped after about 4 hours. 

I have to say my neighbor has a 5 year old boy. He saw us when we did have the few babies left that were yelling, and he asked me "So are you and your husband done yelling at eachother yet? I hear you scream all the time" :applaud: I have to say it took me a few minutes to think about this. We do not yell at eachother, then it hit me. I thought I was going to die laughing. It was the babies. :ROFL: 

I always try my hardest to make sure they can not see eachother in the weaning area. I also try to have all the same age babies in there so they have friends they have been hanging out with.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

Yeah, I think Yoda being the only tiny tot makes it harder on her. Hopefully Blitz will be here soon to keep her company.


----------



## mabeane (Nov 6, 2010)

My little wether is still screaming whenever he sees me. His mom spent the first few days laying next to him on the fence (he on one side and she on the other) but with two doelings still nursing she has stopped doing that. I separated the girls at night but since she is giving 2 quarts of milk a day whether I do this or not I just leave them together. She is a Niggie btw.


----------

